# Sigma 70mm F2.8 DG Macro Art and 105mm F1.4 DG HSM Art Lenses Honored with Hot One Awards



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 1, 2018)

> Two of Sigma’s Art lenses join this year’s buyers’ guide showcasing the year’s best and most innovative technology products for professional photographers
> *Ronkonkoma, New York — August 1, 2018 – *Sigma Corporation of America, a leading camera, DSLR lens, flash and accessories manufacturer, today announced that two of its newest Art lenses, the *70mm F2.8 DG Macro* ($569; available in Canon, Sigma and Sony E mounts) and *105mm F1.4 DG HSM*, the “Bokeh Master” ($1599; available in Canon, Nikon, Sigma and Sony E mounts), have been honored with Professional Photographer 2018 Hot One Awards. The annual Hot One Awards are given to innovative, exciting and inspiring technology products for...



Continue reading...


----------

